# stock exhaust vs aftermarket



## bux2dux (Sep 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the differences between a stock exhaust and an aftermarket? Is there a different pipe size and straighter bends? I was thinking of just getting a slip on muffler instead of a whole system so any input would appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Obviously only full systems will have different pipes. They will be equal length. Just like stock. 

1. difference is obviously sound. 

2. more flow, HOWEVER, if you can't get it in any faster, it doesn't matter how fast you throw it out. Make sense?

Most people stick with slip ons. 

There are things to consider, search our forum & you will find an exhaust sound clip thread. Also are you a trail rider or serious mudder?


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

ronwellz said:


> Can anyone tell me the differences between a stock exhaust and an aftermarket? Is there a different pipe size and straighter bends? I was thinking of just getting a slip on muffler instead of a whole system so any input would appreciated.


I am assuming you have a Can Am, in my experience there is no gains with any exhaust on a can am or Polaris, those two companies do not leave much on the table. For sound change I would do a slip on and no fuel controller needed for that.

Todd


----------



## bux2dux (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you guys. Yes I have an 08 800 outy. I am getting the exhaust ceramic coated then wrapping it with a high temp wrap to keep the heat inside till it comes out the back. I am mainly doing it to get rid of the rattling exhaust shields.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

ronwellz said:


> Thank you guys. Yes I have an 08 800 outy. I am getting the exhaust ceramic coated then wrapping it with a high temp wrap to keep the heat inside till it comes out the back. I am mainly doing it to get rid of the rattling exhaust shields.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2



If you change the air flow you should always change the fuel flow. A programmer is a must. Go to www.vforcejohn.com he will hook you up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Just like polaris425 said.... just an exhaust will do little to nothing for you.. you also need something helping the air come in... ive seen dynos where just changing exhaust didnt change the hp one bit. and some even lost power...


----------



## HWTodd (May 3, 2011)

SpecEdition said:


> Just like polaris425 said.... just an exhaust will do little to nothing for you.. you also need something helping the air come in... ive seen dynos where just changing exhaust didnt change the hp one bit. and some even lost power...


Agreed, we have a in house dyno and I can promise you it is a waste on a Can Am


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I noticed a difference on my 800 when I installed the Muzzy slip on and PCV. Wasn't huge but enough to be noticeable. Was most noticeable on the top end.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have always put on a slip on more for the sound of the exhaust not for the power increase. If you add snorkels, air filter, slip on and a programmer IMO it does increase that bottom end grunt torque.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

